# First Real Broody



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

We've had broody birds, but never have allowed them to set on eggs much. Well we decided to. Waited until one showed some interest in setting. Put a couple more from other birds under her. She's doing a pretty good job. She's leaving the nest often, but she might just be gathering a larger clutch. She's very protective of her eggs.

However, the rooster has started coming into the nest! So strange! She puts up a good fight...but he eventually chases her off. There are 20 some other birds to hold his interest. Have any of you experienced this?? I should just move her to a new location.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Disturbing her now could be a problem. It could break her or she will not accept the new location and will want to return to the old spot ignoring the eggs.

Is there a way to block her off so no others have access?

I never had to face this since I didn't use raised nests or nests that were fixed in one spot.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Hmmm, I might be able to. The spot is pretty small. I don't know how much she'll like me getting in the to feed, water, and clean. But, certainly better than a roo scaring her off the nest of matting her on the nest!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sometimes my roo will get in the nest with a hen. I don't know why.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Now I have 2 mama's switching back and forth. I will be shocked if any hatch. Shocked!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Of course I'm talking Silkies but I've had three brood eggs together, three raise the chicks after they hatched, one keep them warm at night. Or try to anyway.


----------



## Fire-Man (Sep 5, 2016)

Cockadoodledoo said:


> We've had broody birds, but never have allowed them to set on eggs much. Well we decided to. Waited until one showed some interest in setting. Put a couple more from other birds under her. She's doing a pretty good job. She's leaving the nest often, but she might just be gathering a larger clutch. She's very protective of her eggs.
> 
> However, the rooster has started coming into the nest! So strange! She puts up a good fight...but he eventually chases her off. There are 20 some other birds to hold his interest. Have any of you experienced this?? I should just move her to a new location.


Hello. Good Luck with your Broody(hens)! I have set a lot of broody hens----over 150 in the last 3 to 4 years, but 72 of those were set last year. Out of those 72, all 72 hatched about every fertile egg that was placed under them---usually within 24hrs from the first hatch to the last, trouble free, no problems, BUT all 72 were what I call ""Properly moved"" to private hatching pens--none rejected the move. Moving a broody could cause her to abandon the eggs(I have heard), I expected some to not accept the move but I did not have that problem. I have set many different breeds, like silkies, yellow buff, brahma's, many different breeds but most were game hens. By moving them to private hatching pens---you do not have to deal with other hens or roosters bothering the broody nor do you have to look under the broody Every Day to remove added eggs so you Do Not have a staggered hatch---which is usually always a bad thing or something I do not want nor allow to happen because I do not want to have to deal with it. Good Luck


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Ues, she's committed now...whatever happens will happen with this hatch. However, next go around I'm going to give her a private area.


----------

